# Yeast doughnuts?



## somethingtasty (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi  Lately, all I've been doing is finding different recipes for doughnuts.. first I used a local one that has a much less thick dough (a bit thicker than pancakes) than cake doughnuts.. but I still aren't satisfied, so I decided to try the original, yeast doughnuts.

First of all what I need is a good recipe. Most recipes for yeast doughnuts include dry, instant, active, this that yeast with 10 different names and a lot of conclusion.. Around here we only have the regular instant yeast but I am not sure if it's anything similar to the ones mentioned in the recipes. Second, the fat, we don't have shortening so I hope I can substitute butter or margarine? Finally, I am unsure about the dough, when I made the one for cake doughnuts it was too tough.. and I haven't done any other kneading (except for pizza dough years ago with help) so I don't know how exactly to knew this butter, sweet dough etc.. all tips accepted and please give me a good recipe.

Thank you


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Making yeast raised doughnut dough is much the same as for bread dough in consistency.

Usually the ingredients are:

water

yeast

sugar,

shortening or butter can be used

all purpose flour

whole eggs

salt

milk powder

vanilla

The yeast can be granular or fresh. After mixing the dough and letting it rest, it should have the consistency of a bread dough. Rolling it out on a flat counter to a thickness of 1/2" and cutting it into the doughnut shape gives you the size and shapes you want. After allowing the doughnuts to rise they are then deep fat fried, then glazed.


----------

